# Wanting to do my first Boneless leg of lamb



## kerbos5

I think the title says it all, on a whim I saw a good 4 pound boneless leg of lamb at the store, and wondered to my self .."self wonder what that would taste like smoked?".....so I made a impulse buy, now I'm sitting here going OH Crap! I never made one before...I have read some of the posts, does anybody have good recipe for a rub....I read most of the post and found that I like to put a clove of garlic in it, and smear with some homemade rub...but with what? I also gathered that you are cooking with hickory wood, at 225-250 degrees till center is 140-150 degrees...does that about sum it up?


----------



## jaxgatorz

kerbos5 said:


> I think the title says it all, on a whim I saw a good 4 pound boneless leg of lamb at the store, and wondered to my self .."self wonder what that would taste like smoked?".....so I made a impulse buy, now I'm sitting here going OH Crap! I never made one before...I have read some of the posts, does anybody have good recipe for a rub....I read most of the post and found that I like to put a clove of garlic in it, and smear with some homemade rub...but with what? I also gathered that you are cooking with hickory wood, at 225-250 degrees till center is 140-150 degrees...does that about sum it up?


I have never done one yet but i would be carefull of the hickory.. It's a strong wood and can be over-smoked easily.... The temps sound right tho..I'm sure some1 will more knowledge will be along shortly to answer your question.. Happy smoke


----------



## caveman

Good Evening Kerbos.  The first & last boneless lamb I smoked, I used garlic, black pepper, kosher salt, onion powder & rosemary for my seasonings.  I used apple wood, smoked @ 235° for 3 hours until IT was 144°.  It was great.  If you like it a little more rare, pull it at 140°.  Use some evoo to keep the seasoning on lamb if you like & don't forget the qview.  Good luck.


----------



## justpassingthru

All of the legs of lamb I have smoked have had the bone in, but I imagine this would work just the same, I poke slits in the meat and insert garlic slices, dust with salt and pepper, then place fresh rosemary and thyme on the meat and wrap it in plastic and into the fridge overnight.  I smoke at temps between 210°-220° until the temp is 140° and then wrap in foil and place in a cooler for at least an hour.  Ronp taught me to put a pan under them with 3 cups of beef bouillon and some onion slices to catch the dripping, it makes a delicious "au jus" to spoon over the lamb slices.

Gene


----------



## mballi3011

Ihave smoked a few of them bone in- bone less both of them are really good with the right seasonings and that really is up to you and what you want your lamb to taste like. I'm a purest I like it with some salt, pepper, garlic and then lay some rosemary over it. Then just smoke it at normal temps and I like apple I see you want to use hickory so like Mike (JaxGator) said be careful it can overpower the meat quickly. So you can use what ever but thats my way an it has come out really yumO. Oh Yea don't forget the Qview.


----------



## kerbos5

Thanks all prepping now, and cooking tomorrow, Ill get the Qview going. :)


----------



## rbranstner

Leg of lamb is sooooo goooood. You are going to love it. Just don't over cook it.


----------



## kerbos5

Well the smoke went great, had a few friends and family over, and everybody absolutely loved the lamb...and the ribs that goes without saying, I used some mesquite pellets in my Smoke Vault (never done that before), it wasn't overpowering on the lamb at all, as a matter of fact I may have out done myself, after everybody left the wife was talking about how she wants me to do that more often. Thanks for all the advice everybody...just in case there are any other noobs that read this in the days/months to come I used 4 cloves of garlic inside the lamb, kosher salt, pepper, Fresh Rosemary, and thyme.....was cooked at 200-225 degrees for 3.5 hours to an internal temp of 144 degrees. Thanks again all for your help.... below is the Qview.


----------



## meateater

Great looking smoke job. The lamb looks great.


----------



## justpassingthru

Man, I wish I had some of that lamb for dinner tonight!!!  Good job!!!

I see you held your temps below 225°, I learned from Pops that anything over 212° was boiling the water in the meat so I tried lowering my temps, works pretty good doesn't it, takes a tad longer, but I think the results are worth it.  Now your hooked on lamb, welcome to the club.

My wife was looking over my shoulder and saw your Q-view and said what I had already decided to do, why don't you smoke some lamb this weekend, so it's lamb this weekend!

Gene


----------



## caveman

That is some excellent looking lamb.  I hope you have enough leftover to send me a plate.  Heck man, a slice would even do.  Great job.


----------



## kerbos5

Thanks all, it was yummy, ate the rest of it tonight...was talking to my father-in-law and he was impressed with the smoke, he asked me if he went to a top quality meat market here in K.C. would I smoke it for him.....my response...."bring it on anytime." :)....gonna be a FUN SUMMER!.


----------



## caveman

Sounds like you are going to be seeing more of the In-Laws.  Have fun.


----------

